# samsung 43" plasma model pn43d430a3d dead set please help troubleshoot



## cc2001 (May 21, 2005)

hello

could anyone help me troubleshoot this set? i have replaced the main board and the tv has the same problem, dead, no lights or clicking at all. thanks again.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Not familiar with plasmas,but does it have a seperate power board?
If it does,might check for a blown fuse.


----------



## cc2001 (May 21, 2005)

replaced power board which contains fuse, same problem, also checked fuse separately with meter, it was fine
thanks


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

Have You schematic diagram of the power supply? Put some pictures of board with electronics parts.


----------



## cc2001 (May 21, 2005)

no schematic, but i need to find one, what boards would you like the pictures of?
thanks


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

Maybe I can show to You what You need to check. Pictures from power cord to the board with biggest transformer. 
Have You instrument for measurments - AVO meter - universal. After you turn on device, do You see or hear any sign of life?


----------



## cc2001 (May 21, 2005)

no signs of life, no standby light clicking etc. thanks


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

Ok, I will looking for a schematiscs. I saw that You have instrument .

* never forget - PULL OUT CORD FROM THE MAIN !!!!! when You check it, and wait few minutes by reason of main condensator *

In the meantime, check with ohmmeter from the power cord to the board and the switch also.


----------



## cc2001 (May 21, 2005)

power cord plugs directly into board, could you walk me through checking from board to switch?


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

Yes, but will be easier with pictures. Power supply is a SMPS 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Switched-mode_power_supply

Try with this for the begining.
http://samsungplasmatvfaq.com/index.php/Manuals

*service manuals!* Put the most similar picture or page from this manuals for your tv.


----------



## cc2001 (May 21, 2005)

my tv is a pn series these are all hp series, any advice?


----------

